# proprio a voler essere modesti, erano persone intelligenti



## zipp404

Non capisco *1.* qual è il soggetto grammaticale dell'espressione '_proprio a voler essere modesti_' e *2.* che cosa significa nel contesto citato.  Per cortesia, qualcuno saprebbe spiegarmelo?

Secondo Michele, Mussolini e i suoi ministri e tutti i pezzi grossi erano dei banditi.  Avevo sempre sentito dire che Mussolini per lo meno, per lo meno era un genio; che i suoi ministri a dire poco erano grandi uomini; che i segretari federali, *proprio a voler essere modesti* erano persone intelligenti e per bene; e che tutti gli altri più piccoli, sempre tenendosi bassi, era gente da fidarsene ad occhi chiusi.

1. Per il soggetto grammaticale voto per: _i segretari federali_; 
2. riguardo al significato voto per: _proprio perché i segretari federali erano o si mostravano modesti_, per questo erano intelligenti.
ma non ne sono sicuro.

_*Grazie*_


----------



## Geviert

Il soggetto è _i segretari federali_.

Secondo l'autore, i segretari federali volevano dimostrare di essere modesti, non essendolo di carattere (pur se erano delle persone "intelligenti e per bene"). L'autore parte da un pregiudizio negativo sulle gerarchie ("i banditi") e fa una relazione inversa via via in rapporto al grado di fiducia/modestia che gli incaricati dovrebbero dimostrare: i pesci grossi sono dei "banditi" (quindi inaffidabili), i più piccoli, dei "bravi ragazzi".


----------



## zipp404

Chiarissimo.  _*Grazie Geviert*_.


----------



## Necsus

Ciao, zipp. Ti do anche la mia lettura, che differisce radicalmente da quella proposta da Geviert.
Le frasi hanno tutte la stessa costruzione, con una locuzione, sempre diversa, che ha la funzione di esprimere lo stesso concetto che quanto detto subito dopo è l'ipotesi più restrittiva: _per lo meno / a dire poco / a voler essere modesti / tenendosi bassi._ E tutte e quattro sono rette da _'avevo sempre sentito dire che',_ vale a dire che il soggetto logico è impersonale, oppure, se preferisci, sono le persone da cui il soggetto grammaticale (io) ha _'sempre sentito dire'_ che i personaggi citati avevano _a dir poco _quelle caratteristiche.


----------



## Geviert

> Le frasi hanno  tutte la stessa costruzione, con una locuzione, sempre diversa, che ha  la funzione di esprimere lo stesso concetto che quanto detto subito dopo  è l'ipotesi più restrittiva: _per lo meno / a dire poco / a voler essere modesti / tenendosi bassi._ E tutte e quattro sono rette da _'avevo sempre sentito dire che',_  vale a dire che il soggetto logico è impersonale, oppure, se  preferisci, sono le persone da cui il soggetto grammaticale (io) ha _'sempre sentito dire'_ che i personaggi citati avevano _a dir poco _quelle caratteristiche.            Today 11:32 AM


in breve: il soggetto della reggente, dai, troppo radicale . 

radicale è piuttosto Zipp che ha scritto _radicalmente _chiaro: *1.* qual è il soggetto grammaticale dell'espressione '_proprio a voler essere modesti_' 

ovvero il soggetto della _proposizione subordinata oggettiva esplicita_ in questione. Per di più, non vi è nessun soggetto impersonale né nella reggente (_avevo sentito_ ha il soggetto sottinteso) né nella subordinata in questione (i segretari federali).


----------



## o-nami

Geviert said:


> in breve: il soggetto della reggente, dai, troppo radicale .
> 
> radicale è piuttosto Zipp che ha scritto _radicalmente _chiaro: *1.* qual è il soggetto grammaticale dell'espressione '_proprio a voler essere modesti_'
> 
> ovvero il soggetto della _proposizione subordinata oggettiva esplicita_ in questione. Per di più, non vi è nessun soggetto impersonale né nella reggente (_avevo sentito_ ha il soggetto sottinteso) né nella subordinata in questione (i segretari federali).



Io quoto in pieno Necsus. "Proprio a essere modesti" e tutte le altre espressioni sono decisamente impersonali. L'espressione di cui sopra equivale a "a dir poco". Cioè: "avevo sentito dire che i segretari federali erano persone intelligenti e per bene, a dir poco". I_ segretari federali_ è il soggetto della frase dopo, il cui predicato è _erano_. Non di "a essere modesti".


----------



## matoupaschat

Anch'io sono d'accordo con Necsus . Ma la puntuazione del brano - non so se rispetta l'originale - è una vera catastrofe : le virgole sembrano messe a casaccio .


----------



## Geviert

basta capirsi su cosa intendiamo per impersonale grammaticalmente (anche lo spirito santo è impersonale ad esempio ). 

Volendo_, proprio a voler essere modesti_ può intendersi come un'apposizione con valore rafforzativo (manca la virgola). _A dir poco_, l'apposizione concorda in numero con il nome (_modesti _=_ i segretari generali_).


----------



## infinite sadness

_A voler essere precisi, io direi che..._

Non so se si può azzardare che il soggetto grammaticale della prima frase è un "noi impersonale", mentre nella seconda frase è "io".

Stesso discorso nella frase _"volendo essere più precisi"_, in quanto essendo usato il plurale nel predicato, il soggetto non può essere "io".


----------



## zipp404

_*GrazieNecsus.*_  Avevo letto erroneamente il sintagma "a voler essere modesti" nel senso di "[i segretari federali] _volendo essere modesti_" con valore esplicativo;  ma adesso è chiaro, è una espressione analoga a "_a dire poco_", ed era proprio così come io dapprima ne intuivo il senso, ma non ne ero certo.
*Grazie ancora!*


----------



## broccoletto

Secondo me la spiegazione di Necsus è perfetta.


----------



## zipp404

Revisando il brano più accuratamente, mi sono reso conto di non aver veramente capito il senso di quel '_tenendosi bassi'_.  Se il soggetto gramamticale di quelle quattro locuzioni è impersonale, che cosa esattamente significa _*tenersi bassi*_?  

«Avevo sempre sentito dire che _XYZ_ ; e che tutti gli altri più piccoli, _*sempre tenendosi bassi*_, era gente da fidarsene ad occhi chiusi».

Voto per: _ senza trovar niente da ridire sui tutti gli altri piccoli del governo, mostrandosi sempre rispettosi / obbedienti nei confronti di tutti quei seguaci  _ (ma non ne sono certo).

(Avevo pensato erroneamente che il soggetto grammaticale del sintagma "sempre tenendosi bassi" fosse "tutti gli altri piccoli")

_*Grazie*_


----------



## broccoletto

> che cosa esattamente significa _*tenersi bassi*_?


Ancora più o meno lo stesso: fare una stima senza sopravvalutare. Quindi lo puoi sostituire con "a dir poco", "senza esagerare".
_Tutti gli altri (fascisti) meno importanti erano persone di cui, senza esagerare, fidarsi ciecamente.
_


----------



## zipp404

broccoletto said:


> fare una stima senza sopravvalutare. Quindi lo puoi sostituire con "a dir poco", "senza esagerare".
> [/I]



Sì, sì, era proprio la parafrasi che intuivo in modo vago ma non sapevo come formularla.

_*MOLTEGRAZIE*_


----------



## Necsus

zipp404 said:


> Se il soggetto gramamticale di quelle quattro locuzioni è impersonale, che cosa esattamente significa _*tenersi bassi*_?
> ...
> (Avevo pensato erroneamente che il soggetto grammaticale del sintagma "sempre tenendosi bassi" fosse "tutti gli altri piccoli")


"Avevo sempre sentito dire [...] che tutti gli altri più piccoli, sempre tenendosi bassi, era gente da fidarsene ad occhi chiusi.

È lo stesso discorso delle altre frasi (a mio avviso, ovviamente): il _sempre_ richiama le tre locuzioni precedenti di significato similare, e _tenendosi bassi_ vuol dire 'non volendo esagerare', 'contenendo il giudizio', 'come minimo', insomma ancora una volta 'a dir poco', come detto.
E ribadisco che, sempre a mio avviso, il plurale degli aggettivi _modesti_ e _bassi_ non ha assolutamente nulla a che fare con i relativi soggetti delle dipendenti, nonostante ci si possa compiacere di sostenere l'abbastanza improbabile contrario, semplicemente è previsto dai costrutti impersonali, nei quali «l'accordo è al plurale anche quando il predicato nominale è un aggettivo (_si è allegri_ o _allegre_)» [Serianni VII,56. Vedi anche discussione sul _si impersonale_].

Oops...broccoletto...


----------



## zipp404

Adesso è inequivocabilmente chiaro chiaro.  _*Molte grazie*_, Necsus di averlo reso comprensibile.


----------



## Lucy Van Pelt

Sono d'accordo in pieno con le spiegazioni di Necsus e di Infinite Sadness.


----------

